# In a town called Pueblo Colorado



## Kal (Sep 19, 2014)

Hitchhiked from Wichita Ks to Pueblo Co. Spent 3 days in Dodge city Ks then from there to Pueblo Co. Been here for 4 days. People are friendly. Depending on the weather tomorrow I will hitch to Colorado springs and then to Denver.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 19, 2014)

marriot springhill suites has a nice free breakfast


----------



## Kal (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Skit (Sep 19, 2014)

-


----------

